# Torture Room Music



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

I am attempting to have a yard haunt/haunted house and was wanting to have a torture type room.... Any idea's on what kind of music I could have?


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, there are plenty of screams and ghostly wail type sound effects. Or do you plan to have someone there playing the torturer? In that case, something classical and creepy would do well. I'd go with Orff's "Carmina Burana" and put the whole album on loop. Danse Macabre would also work well, especially if you put it on the same time as some screams and moans.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Celine Dion! Any song by her tortures me!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Either "You Light Up My Life" by Debbie Boone or "Theme from Titaniic" by Celine Dion. Both torture.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Or you could go with metal or techno, just anything loud and relentless.


----------



## lerandell (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL... you guys are nuts....  
how about Midnight Synicate's - Gates of Delirium. Its the last untitled track. It is sounds from an asylum. crazy people screaming and making crazy noises. I am using it in my haunt this year


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanx for the help! Yeah I agree I so don't like Celine Dion either... Don't think that would go with the whole torture theme.....unless I have a person sitting in a corner with headphones on listening to her music....   .... I was thinking of getting some of the Midnight Synicate's cd's.... Never bought any because I didn't know what kind of cd's they were til I found this website... Thanx again!


----------

